# La terza maglia del Milan: storia (semiseria)di 20 anni di bruttezza



## mistergao (8 Settembre 2015)

Visto che il tono del forum è di tristezza mista a rabbia, ho pensato bene di lanciare questo thread, al fine di farci quattro risate amare su quanto sono in grado di produrre i cosiddetti "stilisti" delle aziende che producono maglie di calcio, così, per dimostrare che il buon Dio si è dimenticato di distribuire il buon gusto a qualcuno che lavora in quel settore.

La terza maglia del Milan: storia della bruttezza

La prima, storica, terza maglia del Milan era firmata Lotto. Correva il 95/96 ed era questa cosa qui:







grazie a Dio non è mai stata indossata in partite ufficiali, ma solo in amichevole. Però alla Lotto questo errore si può perdonare, faceva delle ottime prime maglie (prima o poi ne scriverò) e poi, diciamocelo, negli anni '90 ogni abbinamento acido era concesso. Tra l'altro non era la prima volta in cui il Milan giocava in azzurro, anzi in azzurro ha vinto proprio un trofeo, anche se tanti, tanti anni fa...

Nel 1998 Adidas rimpiazza Lotto e si capisce fin da subito che la situazione sta peggiorando: i kits del 98/99 o degli anni tra il 1999 ed il 2003 sono bruttini, ma nessuno può immaginare cosa sta per accadere.

Ad esempio, ecco la terza maglia 2003/2004, una roba di una tristezza improponibile:






Tra l'altro (e vado a memoria) è stata usata solo in Perugia-Milan 1-1.

Vi piacciono? A me no, ma non finisce qui. Adidas per anni ha continuato a fare delle maglie nella media (bello il kit 2007/2008, a mio parere il migliore da una decina d'anni a questa parte), con una terza maglia nera.

Poi, un giorno, dopo avere sfiorato una clamorosa disfatta in Champion, ecco che Galliani (poteva mancare? No) proclamò solenne: "Basta con la terza maglia nera!".
L'Adidas ha obbedito (e te pareva...).
Purtroppo.

Quindi...2013/2014:






da notare l'orribile taschino portapenne sulla destra.

2014/2015, anno in cui ha sfregiato anche la prima maglia. Vi giuro, quando l'ho vista indosso ad un ragazzino in bici mi è venuta voglia di spogliarlo e di darle fuoco:






che in questa foto è accoppiata alla terza maglia, colore Brasile triste, una roba che secondo me ne han vendute tre.

Fino ad approdare al 2015/2016: la prima maglia è quasi normale, la terza è improponibile:






Verde bottiglia (e non ci siamo), abbinata ai pantaloncini arcobaleno che, no, ragazzi, io proprio non ce la faccio a linkare.

Ed io ogni giorno mi domando: perchè? Perchè tanto dolore? Perchè la terza maglia?


----------



## Renegade (8 Settembre 2015)

C'è da dire che quelle nere sono sempre state bellissime invece.


----------



## Didaco (8 Settembre 2015)

La terza maglia dovrebbe essere nera con inserti rossi. Tutto il resto non c'entra niente con i colori del Milan.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> La prima, storica, terza maglia del Milan era firmata Lotto. Correva il 95/96 ed era questa cosa qui:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vi racconto un aneddoto personale su questa maglia orrenda che qui rivedo.

Giorno della vittoria dell'incredibile scudetto con zac in panca, finita la partita io e i miei amici abbandoniamo il bar e ci fiondiamo in piazza a festeggiare con gli altri tifosi accorsi da tutto il paese. Per scaramanzia non avevamo preparato nulla, ne sciarpe ne bandiere, zero. Ad un certo punto una macchina ci si accosta e ci mette in mano sta maglietta appallottolata e il tizio ci fa "Usate questa!" 
Guardiamo sta palla celestina e non capiamo che cavolo sia, poi la apriamo e sulla schiena c'è scritto "Savicevic 10"..inizialmente pensavo fosse della nazionale poi invece abbiamo capito che era una maglia del Milan!
Secondo me quello voleva liberarsene..ma il vero quesito è perché diavolo aveva comprato una maglia così orrenda?!?


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2015)

Devo comunque correggerti perché la prima "terza maglia" che io ricordi è del '94, era gialla e fu usata per la finale di supercoppa europea vinta contro l'Arsenal


----------



## Didaco (8 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Devo comunque correggerti perché la prima "terza maglia" che io ricordi è del '94, era gialla e fu usata per la finale di supercoppa europea vinta contro l'Arsenal



Eccola!


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (8 Settembre 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> La prima, storica, terza maglia del Milan era firmata Lotto. Correva il 95/96 ed era questa cosa qui:



Ce l'avevo  
Ovviamente quella tarocca comprata alla bancarella fuori dallo stadio


----------



## Marilson (8 Settembre 2015)

c'e' anche la maglia rossa 97/98


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> c'e' anche la maglia rossa 97/98



Questa me la ricordo mi pare in un Udinese-Milan di quell'anno..era una delle prime giornate e perdemmo con le papere di Bogarde, che da lì in poi non mise più piede in campo...


----------



## Marilson (8 Settembre 2015)

Bogarde


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2015)

Bruttezza? Quella grigia mi piaceva un sacco e anche le nere sono sempre state belle, menzione particolare per quella 2002-2003


----------



## wfiesso (8 Settembre 2015)

Didaco ha scritto:


> Eccola!



questa mi è sempre piaciuta un sacco

tra le altre invece... belle le nere, sinceramente anche quella di quest'anno non mi dispiace, ma le altre.....


----------



## TheZio (8 Settembre 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> c'e' anche la maglia rossa 97/98





Didaco ha scritto:


> Eccola!



Io sono per le terze maglie particolari!!!
Queste due in foto sono molto belle.. Le nere non mi piacciono e, secondo me, hanno sbagliato pure i colori oro, giallo pallido e verde bottiglia degli ultimi anni... La grigia non è così male...


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Settembre 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> c'e' anche la maglia rossa 97/98



Ce L ho originale ... Me la regaló mio zio quell anno ..


----------



## Didaco (8 Settembre 2015)

Era rossa anche terza maglia 1996-1997:


----------



## gabuz (8 Settembre 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Visto che il tono del forum è di tristezza mista a rabbia, ho pensato bene di lanciare questo thread, al fine di farci quattro risate amare su quanto sono in grado di produrre i cosiddetti "stilisti" delle aziende che producono maglie di calcio, così, per dimostrare che il buon Dio si è dimenticato di distribuire il buon gusto a qualcuno che lavora in quel settore.
> 
> La terza maglia del Milan: storia della bruttezza
> 
> La prima, storica, terza maglia del Milan era firmata Lotto. Correva il 95/96 ed era questa cosa qui:


Purtroppo, anche per età, la ricordo bene... però questa blu era la 4a maglia, la 3a era gialla






Si riconosce da quella usata l'anno prima contro l'Arsenal perché manca lo scudetto


----------



## Sheva my Hero (9 Settembre 2015)

Ragazzi mi fate piangere a postare queste immagini. Guardate chi c'era....


----------



## Giangy (9 Settembre 2015)

Sinceramente non mi dice nulla la terza maglia di quest'anno... come dice qualcuno la terza deve essere solo nera, con inserti rossi, la più bella secondo me


----------



## mistergao (9 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Devo comunque correggerti perché la prima "terza maglia" che io ricordi è del '94, era gialla e fu usata per la finale di supercoppa europea vinta contro l'Arsenal



Allora, hai ragione, ma solo in parte, per un paio di motivi.

Innanzitutto io mi sono sbagliato: quella non era la terza maglia, ma la quarta, la terza era quella gialla della finale contro l'Arsenal in Supercoppa Europea.
E poi, a ben vedere, come avevo scritto io nel primo post, il Milan in azzurro aveva già giocato con una terza maglia, anche se tanti anni prima.

Nell'ottimo libro di Renato Ferrari "Milan - 85 Anni di storia" è riportata questa foto:






è il 20 Giugno 1951 ed il Milan va a giocarsi la finale di Coppa Latina in maglia azzurra che, considerando che la prima maglia era rossonera e la seconda (all'epoca chiamata "di cortesia") era bianca, può essere guardata a tutti gli effetti come la prima terza maglia del Milan.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Allora, hai ragione, ma solo in parte, per un paio di motivi.
> 
> Innanzitutto io mi sono sbagliato: quella non era la terza maglia, ma la quarta, la terza era quella gialla della finale contro l'Arsenal in Supercoppa Europea.
> E poi, a ben vedere, come avevo scritto io nel primo post, il Milan in azzurro aveva già giocato con una terza maglia, anche se tanti anni prima.
> ...



In quel libro per caso è spiegato perché nel'51 si utilizzò quella maglia azzurra?..Mi sembra un fatto curioso


----------



## mistergao (9 Settembre 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> c'e' anche la maglia rossa 97/98



La maglia rossa (terza o quarta, fate voi, anche se direi più quarta che terza) è stata usata nel 96/97 e nel 97/98. Viene ricordata in uno scialbo 0-0 a Napoli nel marzo '97 e addosso a Winston Bogarde in una tragica sconfitta ad udine nel settembre '97. Mai più vista, anche perchè sostanzialmente inutile, ma non era poi così malvagia.


----------



## Marilson (9 Settembre 2015)

la maglia rossa cosi come quella nera non danno quel distacco cromatico necessario, pertanto erano delle vere alternative alla prima maglia. Secondo me si puo tranquillamente fare una stagione con due maglie e basta


----------



## mistergao (9 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In quel libro per caso è spiegato perché nel'51 si utilizzò quella maglia azzurra?..Mi sembra un fatto curioso



Buona domanda, il libro è da mia mamma, nel weekend passo a ritirarlo e cerco di capire il perchè, comunque è indubbiamente un fatto curioso.


----------



## Aragorn (9 Settembre 2015)

Da quando seguo il Milan la terza maglia più bella che ho visto è senza dubbio quella 2010-11







comunque in generale non ho mai avuto disprezzo per le terze maglie. Ad esempio tutte quelle postate finora non mi sembrano chissà quali schifezze. Probabilmente lasciano un po' perplessi in quanto spesso adottano dei colori estranei ai nostri; ma alla fine, come detto, non è sto gran problema visto che vengono indossate sì e no due volte all'anno.


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2015)

Qualche nera bella c'è stata. Qualche anno fa ce ne fu una nera per me bellissima. Quella dello scorso anno, per quanto particolare, a me era piaciuta molto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Settembre 2015)

Nere e rosse bellissime, il resto spazzatura


La terza nera 2011 l'ho comprata, stupenda


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> La maglia rossa (terza o quarta, fate voi, anche se direi più quarta che terza) è stata usata nel 96/97 e nel 97/98. Viene ricordata in uno scialbo 0-0 a Napoli nel marzo '97 e addosso a Winston Bogarde in una tragica sconfitta ad udine nel settembre '97. Mai più vista, anche perchè sostanzialmente inutile, *ma non era poi così malvagia*.



Infatti secondo me esteticamente questa era bella..mi piace anche il tono del rosso (ma sono daltonico quindi forse è per quello). Se non ricordo male quella nera era uguale a tinte invertite..


----------



## gabuz (9 Settembre 2015)

Come dimenticare che nel 1997/1998 la lotto ci ha donati di questa meraviglia


----------



## Kevin Arkins (9 Settembre 2015)

La terza divisa di quest'anno, con i pantaloncini che richiamano l'Expo, è qualcosa di raccapricciante


----------



## bmb (10 Settembre 2015)




----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (10 Settembre 2015)

la maglia nera era stupenda!!!! Eliminarla è stata l'ennesima ostiata di galliani!!


----------



## mistergao (11 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In quel libro per caso è spiegato perché nel'51 si utilizzò quella maglia azzurra?..Mi sembra un fatto curioso



Ti ero debitore di una risposta: ieri sono stato da mia mamma, ho aperto il libro di Ferrari ed ho cercato di saperne di più sulla maglia azzurra. Purtroppo non ho trovato nulla, in realtà all'intero cammino del Milan in Coppa Latina del 1951 vengono dedicate poche righe e la foto che vedi sopra, però se prima o poi scopro perchè ti invio un PM.

Comunque prima o poi aprirò anche un thread con le maglie più belle di tutti i tempi, preparatevi.


----------



## 666psycho (11 Settembre 2015)

questa era bellissima...2011/12


----------



## Danielsan (11 Settembre 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


>


----------



## Jino (11 Settembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> questa era bellissima...2011/12



Si questa e quella dell'anno dopo, entrambe nere, per me belle.


----------



## Dapone (12 Settembre 2015)

la maglia dorata oltre quelle a rombi della lotto è la cosa più brutta che si sia vista indossata dai giocatori del Milan.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Ti ero debitore di una risposta: ieri sono stato da mia mamma, ho aperto il libro di Ferrari ed ho cercato di saperne di più sulla maglia azzurra. Purtroppo non ho trovato nulla, in realtà all'intero cammino del Milan in Coppa Latina del 1951 vengono dedicate poche righe e la foto che vedi sopra, però se prima o poi scopro perchè ti invio un PM.
> 
> Comunque prima o poi aprirò anche un thread con le maglie più belle di tutti i tempi, preparatevi.



Grazie per la ricerca, peccato non ci siano notizie in merito, attendo con ansia il thread sulle maglie più belle!


----------

